# what can be turned into a looted wagon



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

i know orks can have skull hammas and lemen russes but what other viehicles can be converted and can orks convert a ig/sm vehicle and still have the same stats or do they have to be looted wagon stats and can orks have a normal baneblade


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

An Ork "Looted Wagon" uses the "Looted Wagon" stats in their Codex.

Feel free to use whatever model you see fit to represent one, although I submit that a "Looted Baneblade" or "Looted Land Raider" would probably play better as a Battlewagon


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Orks can loot anything. if they can kill the previous owner, and steal it, then they can loot it.

I want to try and make an Ork Looted Carnifex, simply because that would be awesome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This one is easy to answer, anything. In friendly games you can see some great wagons .


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

anything on wheels. :wink:


_________________________
No, thou canst not have a pet tyranid


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Or, without wheels, if you have enough grots to hold it up. A while back now, some of us were kicking around the idea of a looted Wave Serpent, using grot bearers (WHFB goblins with spears) holding it up on poles. Maybe, 40 or so would do it...

:improbable cyclops:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> I want to try and make an Ork Looted Carnifex, simply because that would be awesome.


Been there and done that:good: It is now my deff dread in regular games.

The current codex makes anything orks loot a looted wagon. So a looted chimera, predetor, whirlwind whatever will still use the looted wagon stats. So you can take whatever you want for the base of the looted wagon but it is still going to be a looted wagon not what it originally was in the other army. The ork baneblade is the skullhamma and they can't take a leman russ unless its a looted wagon. Ork vehicles suck so your just going to have to live it.uke:

THat was the beauty of looted vehicles in the last codex was you could take IG and Sm vehicles and as long as you didn't roll a 1 they acted just like normal. Which made playing deathskullz great because you could take a leman russ, basilisk and leman russ destroyer in a 1500 point army and blast the crude out of everything.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed. The awesome thing about Looted Wagons is that they can look like absolutely anything.

The shitty thing about looted wagons, is they all have the same piss-poor stats. You can make one out of a Russ, but it;s still going to have AV11 front armor.

Anything really huge and sturdy though should probably be made into a Battlewagon. I'd save the Looted Wagon for anything on a Rhino or Chimera chasis. (Razorbacks, chimeras, hellhounds, bassies, preds, etc) Russes, Raiders, baneblades, etc should be battlewagons.

I wish they had included armor upgrade options.


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer (Jul 25, 2008)

i made a looted wagon by putting a bassilisk and chimera chassis together and then to stick like planks to bind them and finally use one chassis as an armory and the other and top as a transport but also put the earthshaker on as a cannon


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd love to see a looted Dark Eldar Ravanger


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Or, without wheels, if you have enough grots to hold it up. A while back now, some of us were kicking around the idea of a looted Wave Serpent, using grot bearers (WHFB goblins with spears) holding it up on poles. Maybe, 40 or so would do it...
> 
> :improbable cyclops:



well done, red orc. Not just everyone can make me say this, after my vow to avoid net-jargon.

You have earned this

Lols


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Or, without wheels, if you have enough grots to hold it up. A while back now, some of us were kicking around the idea of a looted Wave Serpent, using grot bearers (WHFB goblins with spears) holding it up on poles. Maybe, 40 or so would do it...
> 
> :improbable cyclops:


Or you could use the rokkit packs from storm boyz to keep it as a "skimmer"


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

looted hammerhead. or sky ray with rokkits where the smart missiles are supposed to be.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

looted tau xv8 for the win. 
For a joke, buy a ferrari model and orkify it.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

morfangdakka said:


> Been there and done that:good: It is now my deff dread in regular games.


have you posted a pic of that anywhere? id love to see it!

anyway, im in the process of looting a Falcon chassis i bought off a mate, combined with the cockpit from the old trukk, and with K'nex wheels:grin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

one of my favourite orc conversions that I've seen to date is a looted monolith it was given tracks and heavily battle damaged with grots all over it doing repairs with wood and a wooden fighting platform all around it but the best thing about orcs is with a bit of imagination anything goes for weapons, vehicles and armour


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

UltiLink said:


> ...
> For a joke, buy a ferrari model and orkify it.


Got a '78 V6 (Ferrari engine) Lancia Stratos, is that any good?

@ Son of Mortarion; the point about the grots holding it on poles was that it would be a 'skimmer' as far as the orks were concerned, but it would be a normal vehicle as far as the rules were concerned, as orks can't have skimmers as transports.

:what's on the end of your stick, cyclops?:


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Got a '78 V6 (Ferrari engine) Lancia Stratos, is that any good?
> 
> @ Son of Mortarion; the point about the grots holding it on poles was that it would be a 'skimmer' as far as the orks were concerned, but it would be a normal vehicle as far as the rules were concerned, as orks can't have skimmers as transports.
> 
> :what's on the end of your stick, cyclops?:


if you do it, ill eat a sock. seriously, do it. it would be so freaking awesome!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that the Lancia, or the Serpent on a Stick?

Either would be worth it, just to get you to eat a sock.

:expectant cyclops:


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

i want picture proofs.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Do both! Then he'll have to eat two socks! Anyways, I agree with Galahad on this.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

the ferrari one only...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's still a Lancia. Only a Ferrari engine.

It _should_ be a Ferrari of course... red ones go faster an all.

I'll see what I can manage. I might even borrow a digicam for this.

n the starting grid cyclops:


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

meh, IMO lancia stratos>Ferrari of same time period.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Indeed. The awesome thing about Looted Wagons is that they can look like absolutely anything.
> 
> The shitty thing about looted wagons, is they all have the same piss-poor stats. You can make one out of a Russ, but it;s still going to have AV11 front armor.
> 
> ...





*This is an accurate representation of a looted wagon if you were going by its in-game stats....*


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

I am using a Eldar falcon for a looted wagon. The turret has been removed and a big gun is in the process of being mounted to it. I have two 2nd or 3rd edition trucks that the falcon will be mounted piggy back on. 

Really just about any vehicle can be ork-ified.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Moved to here to avoid thread-jacking.

:raring to go cyclops:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Agreed. Now back on topic guys.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

i think the most HILARIOUS looted vehicle to see would be one of those dark eldar hover pad things. or what would be REALLY scary would be a looted Dais of Destruction have an ork warboss standing where the Dark Eldar leader would be screaming "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!" and smashing some poor grots tiny body into oblivion.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> G
> 
> @ Son of Mortarion; the point about the grots holding it on poles was that it would be a 'skimmer' as far as the orks were concerned, but it would be a normal vehicle as far as the rules were concerned, as orks can't have skimmers as transports.


my grots man kannons, no time to have them lugging a waggun, did like your idear tho...

might have ta loot it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

... and thus, the Morky spores of orky know-wotz pass from planet to planet, system to system, covering the Galaxy...

**** the Tyrannids: Orks FTW!

:cyclops of Mork, or, as it may be, Gork:


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

The most amusing one that I've seen was a loot land speeder acting as a buggy with training wheels


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

What about a looted defiler?
since it has the same stats as a looted wagon lol
can you imagine replacing all the legs with bolted on wheels hahah!


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

i think a defiler is one exception, defilers are possessed by a daemon so i dont think theyd be lootable. loooted dreadnaught tho? i think that could happen. immagine a dradnaught with a warboss or something inside controlling it. 

i still say looted dais of destruction would be funny as hell. wartruk underneathe it pulling lol


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Oy.

ANYTHING is lootable.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

wunna dese days Imma gonn loot wun of dose kappy-tall imp-ear-eye-alls and make it inta a moving throne room, so's I cna lord over da uvver boyz in style:laugh:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Alexander Darkblade said:


> i think a defiler is one exception, defilers are possessed by a daemon so i dont think theyd be lootable. loooted dreadnaught tho? i think that could happen. immagine a dradnaught with a warboss or something inside controlling it.


thats been done a hundred times already 
defiler possession or not! what if the orks have a shaman that can cure the beast within?


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

If I were a billionaire, I would buy some real vehicles and have them converted into ork and marine vehicles. Then have a smash up derby.

Have seen a baneblade converted into a great looking battlewagon.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd play the defiler just to destroy this sacriledge of the power of chaos, I just cant see it. 

I always pictured possessed stuff after the daemon is kicked out kindof collapsing in on itsself like the Witch King in LOTR Return of the King and just falling in a pile of metal


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

WHICH CAN BE LOOTED! :grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

anyway itd be a waste of money and not economically practical, because I've fought plenty of orks and the wagons generally suck :biggrin:

all in all a defiler shouldnt be able to be looted I dare you to try, to see if it looks good. I just think orks are being like some SM players who want everyone else's toys for themselves (or demselves) I can also see it getting praise also in the near future since I just challenged every Ork player on this site to make one :laugh:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I'd not make it into a WAGON.

I'd make it into a Deff Dred.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

NoiseMarine said:


> ... I've fought plenty of orks and the wagons generally suck :biggrin:
> ... I just think orks are being like some SM players who want everyone else's toys for themselves ...


Of course we can loot your toys. Obviously we then orkify them, which in rules terms means, we make them suck. Let's face it, we can steal stuff, but we can only generally get it to work a bit. We're the third-least technological race in the galaxy (after the nids and the humans). As long as we use your cool toys with our crappy rules, what's the problem?

:not getting the problem cyclops:

PS: @ Cole... A million out of ten for awesomeness. :thumbs up:


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

if i ever get rich, im having a rhino built for personal transport.


----------

